
UN climate chief unable to secure meeting with US state department - M_Grey
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/mar/02/climate-change-trump-administration-un-paris-agreement
======
masonic
Two obvious possibilities: (1) there's no point in meeting foreign
policymakers until you're own policy is finalized, and (2) Espinosa is a
politician/diplomat with _no_ scientific training or expertise.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patricia_Espinosa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patricia_Espinosa)

